# Salem, VA shows



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Any one going to the Salem shows next weekend? Looking to perhaps put some names and faces together. Hoping to get there in time for the match on Friday and then be there all weekend.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I won't be there, but if you want the world's best sandwich and have any time to get to Roanoke I highly recommend the Italian Sub at On The Rise Bakery (on Market St, middle of the market, in Roanoke) - it's served on fresh baked french bread - yum yum. That **** sandwich is the thing I miss most about that part of VA. haha.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tidbit! I emailed it to a friend who is going with me. I am on a diet - will behave while away. My friend will love it though!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

You are very welcome. This sandwich was my regular indulgence, and I somehow justified it because it doesn't have any preservatives in it. Better not go off your diet for the sandwich... it is addictive, and you'd end up eating the whole thing - I once ate two in one day! I don't ride horses much anymore, so I can't really do that kind of eating anymore. haha.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This might be a good place to email info about Skylar the stolen Golden.


----------

